# newbie - constant sore throat



## mags1501 (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi all, This is my first post and could really do with some advice. I'n feeling so fed up with the acid in my throat. I do the following to help

Have raised my bed by about 4/5 inches

Have changed my diet

Take 20mg Omperazole 20 mg - one in the morning and one at night

My GP has just put me on Metoclapramide for one month to help my stomach contract as I eat x 3 per day

I've woken up with a sore throat and fizzy nose despite taking Omeprazole and raising my bed. I last had a meal at 6pm and didn't eat anything before I went to bed at 10.30.

I've just had a bowl of cornflakes with skimmed milk and still have this sore throat.

I had an endoscopy about 2 years ago which showed mild damage and was put on omeprazole for 3/4 months, that seemed to work and then I came off, however it soon returned as I wasn't eating a particularly healthy diet. So I've been on this for 6 months at least and still no relief. My GP has said he will refer me to Gasto dr again if no improvement. (I've had this sore throat problem on and off for over 3 years now)

I'm just so stressed and fed up and find that no matter what I do I can get no relief. Has anyone got any advice

Thank you


----------



## lpm (Mar 19, 2017)

Another newbie: Aciphex is the best thing that I have found so far, to HELP a bit with aced. That and plain old baking soda, in water (yuck!)


----------

